# What next after IELTS score?



## Vasudha Patil (Jan 26, 2017)

I recently received my IELTS General Training score and just wondering what is the next step in the immigration process for Canada? Can anybody help me with the step by step process? I don't have a job offer from Canada and I am a Mechanical Engineer from India with close to 6 years of experience. I don't have a Master's degree.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Vasudha Patil said:


> I recently received my IELTS General Training score and just wondering what is the next step in the immigration process for Canada?


Check the GoC website.





> Can anybody help me with the step by step process?


No. Why should we do it for you when you can figure it out yourself with a ten second internet search?




> I don't have a job offer from Canada and I am a Mechanical Engineer from India with close to 6 years of experience. I don't have a Master's degree.



First, engineering is a regulated profession so you will not be allowed to work as an engineer here. Second, your education might not be considered as equivalent to a Canadian education.


----------



## niravk (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi

Just figure your CRS score using the CIC tool. And yes, Mechanical Engineering is a regulated profession here. So you may need to obtain a permission to practice for it.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

niravk said:


> Hi
> 
> Just figure your CRS score using the CIC tool. And yes, Mechanical Engineering is a regulated profession here. So you may need to obtain a permission to practice for it.



There is no 'may' involved. He will _not_ be allowed to work as an engineer here until he becomes licensed to do so, which might involve going back to university if his education is not considered up to Canadian standards.


----------



## Kchang (Nov 30, 2016)

Can people stop being so harsh on here. If you don't want to help just ignore the post. This whole forum is full of people asking the same thing so if you don't like it don't read it.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Kchang said:


> Can people stop being so harsh on here. If you don't want to help just ignore the post. This whole forum is full of people asking the same thing so if you don't like it don't read it.



We are here to offer help and advice, not to provide step by step instructions that applicants could easily find for themselves with a modicum of effort.


----------



## skrc1085 (Dec 26, 2016)

*Pl avoid rude replies*



colchar said:


> No. Why should we do it for you when you can figure it out yourself with a ten second internet search?


Why do you want to be so rude in replying back. Everyone knew that the answers for whatever queries raised here are available on the internet and we don't want you to do anything instead of us. We new applicants would raise such things in the forum for a double confirmation or to hear an additional information from people's experience, etc.,

If you don't have the patience to reply back, please stay calm rather giving such rude replies.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

But OP didn't ask for a confirmation of anything - her exact words were



> ...just wondering what is the next step in the immigration process for Canada? Can anybody help me with the step by step process?...


That would tend to give the impression that she's done little to no research in the immigration process and is looking for someone to do the work for her, which is something that we really aren't here to do. Asking questions about the process is all well and good but flat out asking someone to "... _help me with the step by step process_..." is not. 

My suggestion to OP is for her to read old threads and look at the Government of Canada website - everything that she needs to know about the process is there on the Goc website. Once she's done some research, she's more than welcome to come back and ask for clarification on the finer points as necessary. 

Good luck to you, OP. Incidentally, you'll have to lodge your application in your home country and _not_ in Ireland where you are staying with your husband, unless you are considered to be legally resident in Ireland (I think you are there on a Visitor's Visa).


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

skrc1085 said:


> Why do you want to be so rude in replying back.



I wasn't rude. The OP expected us to do the work for them and they got the reply that that request deserved.




> Everyone knew that the answers for whatever queries raised here are available on the internet and we don't want you to do anything instead of us.


Learn to read, that is _exactly_ what the OP asked for.




> We new applicants would raise such things in the forum for a double confirmation or to hear an additional information from people's experience, etc.,


Then that is what the OP should ask, but it wasn't.




> If you don't have the patience to reply back, please stay calm rather giving such rude replies.



I wasn't rude, I was honest. If honestly offends you then you are horribly thin skinned.


----------



## Kchang (Nov 30, 2016)

Colchar you need to chill, are you the king of the forum ? Do you sit there all day and wait to pounce on someone?


----------

